# Le scemenze che facevamo da piccoli



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Fare i buchi sulla gomma e le altre cose «nonsense» che facevamo tutti quando eravamo bambini
					

Bucavate le gomme da cancellare con la biro? Vi incastravate il mollettone dei capelli sulla bocca? Ci sono piccole azioni, buffe e divertenti, che




					www.corriere.it


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Io mi infilavo spilli sotto la pelle morta delle dita.
Mi domando come potessi avere spilli a scuola. Probabilmente me li portavo per dare una prova di stoicismo


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

All'asilo catturavo una mosca e la chiudevo nella confezione delle crusca in pastiglie (la confezione mi era stata data per giocarci). Quando era l'ora del pisolino, e tutti si erano pseudo addormentati liberavo la mosca che usciva bella incacchiata.
Con mia nonna pure.
Non volevo fare il pisolino.


----------



## ologramma (8 Marzo 2020)

mangiavo  non ingerendo tutte le penne e matite , scrivevo con i mozziconi , si salvavano solo quelle di metallo , tant'è che mi mangio da una vita le unghie, che sofferenza ora con il coranavirus


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi infilavo spilli sotto la pelle morta delle dita.
> Mi domando come potessi avere spilli a scuola. Probabilmente me li portavo per dare una prova di stoicismo


Mi sono ricordata! Non era spilli, erano aghi, ricamavo


----------



## Lostris (8 Marzo 2020)

Io, oltre ad infilarmi aghi sotto pelle, ho fatto praticamente tutte le cose dell’articolo (a parte fingermi wolverine).. e alcune mi capita di farle ancora 

oltre ai mollettoni in bocca, anche mollette da bucato pinzate contemporaneamente su più dita possibili.

creare il sottovuoto con tappi/tappini di varie dimensioni sulle labbra e sulla lingua.

“succhiottarmi” a diversi gradi le braccia per vedere l’effetto che fa.

Poi se mi viene in mente altro edito.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Ma solo io da bambino ritagliavo le foto delle donne nude dai giornali, le incollavo su un album che poi nascondevo sotto i giochi?


----------



## Martes (8 Marzo 2020)

Io solo quello delle piastrelle, più che saltellare da una all'altra il classico non pestare le righe... anche in casa... e fino a una certa età: praticamente un lavoro più che un divertimento!


----------



## stany (8 Marzo 2020)

A otto dieci anni quando andavo in campagna catturavo serpenti; una volta col mio amico ne mettemmo un paio nel freezer della zia


----------



## Marjanna (8 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma solo io da bambino ritagliavo le foto delle donne nude dai giornali, le incollavo su un album che poi nascondevo sotto i giochi?


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> View attachment 9000


Eh, anche i cataloghi del Club Mediterranee, etc.
E tanti tanti giornali che indulgevano sull'argomento trattando di qualsiasi cosa.


----------



## alberto15 (8 Marzo 2020)

Martes ha detto:


> Io solo quello delle piastrelle, più che saltellare da una all'altra il classico non pestare le righe... anche in casa... e fino a una certa età: praticamente un lavoro più che un divertimento!


Un disturbo Doc molto diffuso , lo faccio tuttora . Oltre che rispondere a post insolenti qua dentro....


----------



## Brunetta (8 Marzo 2020)

Catturavo lucciole e maggiolini, giocavo a farmi camminare le formiche sulle mani.


----------



## danny (8 Marzo 2020)

Io le formiche le uccidevo e le tagliuzzavo.
Poi mi sono pentito.


----------

